# wild camping in italy?? anyone help



## alli (Feb 22, 2008)

hi
just arrived in italy and the peak season has hit and prices are high. does anyone know of any free or cheap campsites in or near pisa, pompeii, rome, venice. Any info would be great.
thanks


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

In Pisa you can park in the huge coach park behind the Tamoil garage on the left road in from the north (if you go over the level crossing you've gone too far) very close to the leaning tower - they have a special section for motorhomes with water and dumps (I even think they have hook ups so you can charge your batteries) then its 2 minutes walk to the town centre - just follow the guides from the coaches.

Rome has loads of sites round the Annulare (Ring Road) but the only sosta I know is off Junction 7 - come off and go back under the ring road - Planet Camper - they will take you in a minbus to the bus stop, which takes you to the station for the 30-minute train ride into Central Rome.

I should add that campsite prices in Italy are generally higher than others we have experienced in Europe.

 
Keith


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Alli,
2 years ago we did a trip to Italy and found a very nice campsite right besides the ruins at Pompei, just by the rail station it wasnt too bad cost wise if i remeber rightly. For Rome we stopped at a free aire, siostas i think they call them, it was just a bus ride outside at a very nice little place called Tivoli, it is just east of Rome.
Venice we found the camperstop at Punta Sabioni the best being very handy to the ferry into Venice, it was 16 euros but probably more now. There were some camping wild along the road by there.
There are plenty of siostas about some free some a few euros


----------



## 118134 (Nov 12, 2008)

Try here  Camping in Italy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wild camping Italy*

 Ciao Andrea77,
thanks for the link.
I must have been on the road when the oiginal query was posted.
There is actually lots of info on this site if you subscribe, and lists of appropriate links for 'soste' which are similar to French 'aires'.
saluti,
eddied


----------

